# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Dali dhe Pikaso psikopatë?!

## armando2001

Dali dhe Pikaso psikopate?????? hahahahaa Brari me kenaqe.

Per kuriozitet hidhi nje sy punimeve te filozofit dhe piktorit anglez Sir Francis Bacon, pastaj ma merr mendja fjala psikopat ka per te marre kuptim krejtesisht te ri per ty.

Henri,

Ke me te vertete shume talent nqs ke arritur te besh punime te atij kualiteti ne moshe aq te re dhe pa qene ne shkolle per pikture. Megjithate nje keshille, sado dore te kesh duhet ushtruar dhe duhet njefare tutele mbi teknikat e ndryshme. Ka edhe piktura ato te fshehtat e saj, ato te zanatit sic i thone popullorce. Do ishte mire te futeshe ne ndonje klub ku ka edhe piktore te tjere me me shume eksperience sa per te shkembyer eksperience por kryesisht per blere disa hollesira dhe rafinime qe perndryshe duan vite me rradhe per tu pervehtesuar.

Vazhdo te punosh shume dhe mundohu te mos lesh asgje te te ndaje nga pasioni per pikturen.

Urime dhe sukses ne te ardhmen

Shpresojm qe se shpejti te te shohim ne ndonje ekspozite.

----------


## Eni

Kjo Spanja si shume piktore ka nxjerre  :buzeqeshje: 



 _zbulimi i Amerikes nga Kolombi_

 _meditim ne harp_

----------


## peoples

Ka njerez qe me te vertet mendojne se jane te zgjuar apo te urte,apo qe nuk bejne asgje kunder sistemeve apo konformizmave qe nje shoqeri i infekton?E dyshimte per mua pasi njeriu eshte gjthnje i prirur drejt prishjes ,kaosit,clirimit dhe deshires per te pushtet.
Flitet per psikopati per artistet,per Picasso-n qe beri nje revolucion ne art me pikturen e tij te mrekullueshme;per Dalì-n qe me menyren e tij teper origjinale e ktheu telajo-n,as me pak por edhe as me shume,ne nje pasqyre shpirterore,ate pasqyre qe ai e lidhte me kufizimet dhe degjenerimin e nje shoqerie ne modernizem total.Shikohej influenca e tij nga mjeshtri i madh po spanjoll Velazques.
Flitet per kengetare rock qe ne fillim vetet 60-te benin performanca nga me te cuditshmit neper skena apo party,eksitonin turma te tera njerezish,atashonin prane nje rinie menyra te tjera jetese,menyra me te reja dhe me te privuara nga politika te dyshimta.
Flitet per skandale,transeksualismi i David Bowie,i Fredi Mercury,i Prince...por harrohet se ato jane artiste dhe qe kane nje liri te shprehuri dhe te menduari krejt te ndryshme me turmat injorante qe s'dine gje tjeter vecse te vene ne dukje mendimin e tyre duke e konfrontuar me ate te nje personazhi teper te lire.
E,fatkeqsisht,pikerisht do thoja keto njerez te mbarsur me nje kritike teper pasive mungojne ne nje gje,ne te sijuarit e Artit.Sepse harrojne Arti eshte nje moment qe duhet shijuar dhe nje vendosje e trurit ne pune,apo jo te dashur pseudo artdashes?

----------


## armando2001

Shpresoj qe kete shkrimin e fundit te mos e kesh per mua, pasi si Dali dhe Pikaso jane dy nder artistet e mi te preferuar. Shkrimi im i mesiperm ishte ne pergjigje te dikuj qe i quante psikopate. Shpresoj qe edhe postimi juaj te kete qene ne pergjigje te te njejtit person.

 :i qetë:

----------


## ChuChu

* Dali, provokatori i shekullit XX-të*  

 Në Barcelonë, mbreti Juan Carlos deklaroi se viti 2004, pas fillimit të tij do të jetë "Viti Dali". Nga New York-u në Venecia, nga Kadaku në Hollywood, do të festohet 100-vjetori i lindjes së piktorit, artistit më të preferuar nga publiku. Portreti i shpirtit më provokues të shekullit të XX-të, që kishte parashikuar gjithçka për shekullin e XXI-të. 


2004-tra do të jetë viti i Dalisë

"Inteligjenca na bën të çlirojmë nëpër mjegull disa nuanca të skepticizmit, që kanë mbi të gjitha për efekt kryesor të zvogëlojnë për ne në disa koeficientë të një pasigurie gastronomike dhe superxhelatinoze, prustiane, të një loje parimisht të lartë. Për këto arsye është mirë dhe njëkohësisht e nevojshme që kohë pas kohe, spanjollët si Picasso dhe unë, të vinim në Paris për t'u vënë para syve francezëve një copëz të papjekur dhe të gjakosur të së vërtetës", - deklaronte Salvador Dali në 1954-ën, kur po zbriste nga një Rolls mbushur me lule, për të mbajtur një fjalim në Sorbonë. Një mirëseardhje për atë që risjell skandalin. Për 100-vjetorin e lindjes së tij. Salvador ringjallet dhe bashkë me të edhe disa leksione të pafajshme të së paturpshmes, të freskisë, të inteligjencës dhe të provokimeve të vërteta. Bashkëpunimet me Alain Bosquet, të ripublikuara nga Shtëpia Botuese "Rocher", përgatisin në mënyrë të fuqishme këtë apotezë daliniane. 
"E pranoni që jeni një arrivist" ? - e pyet gazetarja. " Po, unë jam një arrivist kokëshkretë", përgjigjet piktori. Dhe shton: "Unë jam një "derr superior". Simboli i perfeksionizmit është derri. Këtë simbol, vetë Charles Quint, e ka restauruar për të zëvendësuar të gjithë simbolet e tjera të perfeksionit. Derri iu afrohet, por ai nuk vendoset kurrë në mes të plehrave të epokës sonë. "Unë ushqej pasardhësit dalianë me plehrat e mia". Dhe duke i kaluar caqet e këtij zemërgjerësie katolike dhe rimbaldiene, ai do të replikonte: "Sa më shumë budallenj të jenë armiqtë e mi, aq më shumë sforcohem t'i mbuloj me lavdi tokësore. Një fisnikëri maksimale për të poshtërit!"
Na mbetet neve që të qeshim, të duartrokasim, të mrekulluar nga zbulimet dhe shpikjet. "Për fat të keq anekdotat për Dali kanë hedhur hapa drejt asaj që pikturat e tij na kanë ofruar për të parë", tregon me keqardhje Baltasar Porcel, organizatori i ceremonisë ndërkombëtare që u mbajt në Barcelonë për të inaguruar "Vitin Dali". Nga të gjithë piktorët e mëdhenj të shekullit të XX-të, Dali është në mënyrë paradoksale, i vetmi, në pikturat e të cilit s'mungon pastërtia. Picasso, Matisse, Bacon ose Balthus mishërojnë të gjithë idenë që krijohet për një artist të madh, por asnjëherë Dali. Është ndoshta shembulli i vetëm i një piktori shumë popullor që elitat kulturore dëshirojnë ta kenë për vete.
Krijuesi i "Phénixologie", arti që rilind nga hiri i tij, "dalinienët punojnë në këtë moment edhe për pavdekshmërinë time tokësore", - thoshte ai. Dominique Fernandez ose Dawn Ades, Antoni Pitxot ose Jean-Louis Gaillemin, amerikanë ose italianë, secili ka vendosur një prekje ngjyre në këtë tentativë për të bërë një portret. Më ngjyrat dhe dritat e tij, ato të Emporda-s, zona e tij, dhe me hijet e tij, natyrisht ato të Frankos. A ishte ai një viktimë e "satanizmit ideologjik", si u dyshua nga diktatori spanjoll? 
"Surealizmi, jam unë!"
"Dali është dekoruar nga Kryqi i Isabelle la Catholique nga gjenerali Franko", - kujton Baltasar Porcel. Ashtu siç e shpjegon edhe vetë, "më tepër se nga një derr i shkëlqyer" ai do të pranonte të ishte dekoruar më mirë nga Mao. Nuk ia ka falur, sidomos në Paris, atëherë kur askush nuk e ka qortuar Picasso-s, të qënët komunist. Sot, publiku nuk i vë asnjë faj. Teatri-muze i Figueras ka pritur më shumë se një milion vizitorë dhe për më tepër e kanë ngurtësuar në portën e shtëpisë së tij në Port Lligat. Admiruesit e kanë përgatitur këtë dekorim me aksesorë të surealizmit dalian. "Surealizmi, jam unë", - guxoi ai të deklaronte, me mënyrën e Luigjit të XIV dhe në sy të Andre Breton-it, dhe diti të marrë hak duke shpikur anagramën e Avida Dollars, i etur për lavdi, para dhe shkëlqim: "Avida Dollars është një portretist mondan, që para pak kohësh është futur në besimin katolik, që i bëhet qejfi nga urimet dhe shpresëdhëniet e Papës". Për një kohë të gjatë besuam se Avida Dollars e kishte vrarë Salvador Dali. Ashtu siç besuam që nga vitet 1940, se piktura e Dali-së do të ishte përfundimisht e dënuar nga akademizmi dhe formalizmi retrogradist. Por, më kot. Dorian Gray nuk plakej më, vetëm tablloja e tij e "vidhte" kohën. Me Dali-në, ndodhte e kundërta. Ai nuk është më, ndërsa pikturat e tij janë gjithmonë prezente. Dali vazhdon të qëndrojnë në një mënyrë krejt origjinale modern, që do të thotë përjetësisht bashkëkohor, për inteligjencën e tij vizionare dhe për sa i përket nivelit të artistëve, në zemër të krijimit. "Përsa i përket kësaj, Dali është trashëgimtari i shpirtit të Rilindjes, pasardhësi i Leonardo da Vinçit", - shpjegon Jean-Louis Gaillemin, profesor i Historisë së Artit, në Sorbonë. Me metodën e tij, "paranoja kritike", ky proces që lejon të shohësh lindjen e një imazhi, të formohet ose të ndryshojë, duke u nisur nga një imazh tjetër, ai është më tepër interesant përsa i përket veçorive të vetë vizionit të krijuesit. Paralelisht, nisja e tij tenton të provojë që shpirti i spektatorit të rikrijojë, ose duhet të rikrijojë, një imazh të ri, duke u nisur nga forma që i propozon artisti. Ashtu si Leonardo da Vinçi, Dali i prek të gjitha. Ai shkruan poema, romane, i drejtohet me letra të hapura. Ai realizon kryevepra të artit të shtatë: "Mosha e artë", apo "Një qen andalez". I përkushtohet fotografisë, ku edhe zbulon të ardhmen e mrekullueshme. Gjithmonë me një prekje të pafytyrë; ai takon Walt Disney, personazhet e të cilit e frymëzojnë. Për këtë "mjeshtër të madh të subversionit" siç e quajnë, Dali kompozon një vizatim të animuar, "Destino". Surealist, sigurisht. Dhe anekdota, e cila duhet ta bëjë të shkëlqejë, do të prezantohet këtë vit për Oscar.
Ai nuk kishte veçse një muzë, Gala, që ishte muza e Lorkës, i cili provoi më kot ta bënte për vete. Barok deri në djallëzor, përsa i përket traditës së madhe, asaj të Calderon ose i Lope de Vega, Gongora-ja moderne ka qenë aktori i një jete, që ishte më tepër një ëndërr. Pak poet, piktor, kineast, shkrimtar, dezinator dhe në të njëjtën kohë vëzgues, bufon, i mistershëm dhe erotoman. Një shembull? "E kam konsideruar gjithmonë Krishtin si një propagandues të madh; por përsa i përket zbulimit të fesë, një zero! Ai adhuronte publicitetin, ashtu si edhe Dali. Ai më mund pa dyshim në këtë prizëm, përderisa ai arriti të kryqëzohej". Më mirë. "Inkuizicioni është një e mirë e padiskutueshme. Ishte në një kohë, që i ndalonte piktorët që prezantonin seksin. Dhe rezultoi që piktorët, përpara kësaj pengese, përdorën në formën e zbukurimeve mbi të gjithë tablonë, sekse që pushtonin tërë pjesën tjetër". Ose në një farë mënyre arti i të shëmtuarës, sipas Charles Baudelaire. Çelësi i ëndrrave të Dali-së është në Kadak. A mjaftojnë këto pjesëza për të kompozuar këtë portret, për të cilin do të ishte e kotë ta kërkoje përmes autobiografive të tij, në mënyrë perfektë të rikompozuara dhe të gënjeshtërta? "E kam takuar Dali-në në disa aktivitete", - tregon këngëtarja Françoise Hardy. "Edhe në New York, edhe në Paris, ku ai kënaqej duke i telefonuar recepsionistes dhe duke duke theksuar 'r-të', kur kërkonte shërbimin e dhomës, "rrroom service". Inteligjent dhe shakaxhi në publik, ai ishte në mënyrë radikale i ndryshëm, në jetën e tij private, ashtu siç e kam zbuluar duke ngrënë mëngjes në shtëpinë e tij në Port Lligat. I serrtë në privat, delirant? "Një traditë katalane" - pranon Baltasar Porcel. "Pa dyshim çelësi i ëndrrave që hap universin e brendshëm të Dali-së, është i fshehur në peisazhet e Empordës, këto toka të jugut të Katalonjës, që Salvadorin e kanë magjepsur, si një fantazmë. "Unë kam lindur në një qytet të vogël provincial, në gjirin e një familjeje borgjeze dhe jam gatuar nën një aristokrazi të vërtetë. Unë jam tamam i duhuri për t'u bërë kurtizani i fronit të parë, por që do ta refuzoja totalisht të hipja në këtë fron". Me të shkuar një herë në Kadak, Figueras apo Pubol, ky trekëndësh i famshëm dalinian, ndriçohet papritur. Piktori, të cilin e kanë përafruar me ekseset gjermanike të Dürer-it, me mostrat e Grünëald-it, me bukuritë romake të Rafael-it, me zbulimet taskane të Piero-it, nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse një Katalan i afirmuar, një spanjoll ("Unë, Salvador Dali, vij nga Spanja që është vendi më pak racional dhe më i mistershëm në botë") që nuk ka asnjë meritë nga shenjtëria piktoriale e lindur në tokën spanjolle. Velasquez, Zurbaran, Goya. Apo në shekullin e XX-të, Picasso, Gris, Miro. "Mrekullia e piktorëve të mëdhenj, është tërheqja nga deti. Elementi kryesor që zbulon Velasquez, është kjo njomësi detare e miksuar me melankolinë spanjolle". Dali rrëfente se nuk vuante nga "diarreja gjiganteske" e Jerome Bosch. Mostrat e tij që shfaqeshin në të kundërtën e "teprimit me dritën mediterane", të gropave të Kadak-ut, të "pasqyrave të ujërave të tyre, si sipërfaqet e vajrave". Portretin e vërtetë të "të shenjtit Dali", e zbulon më së miri Emporda. Shkëmbinj të zinj të gjirit të Port Lligat, ditët e çmendura të tij, është e njëjta lojë rezonance mes shkëmbinjve, tokës dhe detit, është i njëjti peisazh që deshifron brutalisht gëzimin e dritës radikale, e njëjta thatësi mbi zhgënjimin, një zhgënjim i shpëtuar nga ironia. Dali, kënaqej duke pikturuar stacionin e Perpinjanit, qiellin e dritares së tij, apo peshkatarët e Kadak-ut duke peshkuar ton, duke hapur në imagjinatën e secilit një botë më vete, të përralltë, të kënaqur dhe pa kufij. Nisur nga eksperienca më reale që mund të ekzistojë, ai diti t'i jepte dimensionet e mitit, që i ka përzierë me atë të pikturës së të gjitha kohërave. Prova? Homazhi për Picasso-n që Dali mund ta ketë shkruar duke menduar për veten: "Picasso, faleminderit! Me gjenialitetin tënd anarshik dhe integral, ti e vrave shëmtinë e pikturës moderne. Pa ty, me kujdesin dhe me masën që e karakterizojnë dhe formojnë lavdinë e artit francez, rrezikonim të kishim 100 vjet pikturë nga më e shëmtuara". 100 vjet, do të thotë sa mosha e pikturës.
Thënie nga Salvador Felipe Jacinto Dalí (1904-1989)

Çdo mëngjes kur zgjohem, më pushton një ndjenjë e fortë kënaqësie, kënaqësia e të qënit, Salvatore Dali dhe pyes veten "Çfarë gjë të mrekullueshme do të realizojë ky Salvador Dali sot?"
"Pse mbaj mustaqe? Që të mos më venë re të tjerët." 
"Çfarë është surealizmi? Surealizmi jam unë." 
"Në moshën gjashtëvjeçare, doja të bëhesha kuzhinier. Në moshën shtatëvjeçare doja të isha Napoleoni. Dhe ambicja ime është rritur më shumë që prej asaj kohe." 
"Mos u shqetësoni për faktin e të qënit modern. Për fat të keq, është gjëja e vetme, për të cilën, çfarëdo që të bësh, nuk mund ta shmangësh." 
"Të pikturosh është ndershmëria e artit. Këtu nuk ke mundësi të bësh me hile. Ose është e mirë, ose është e keqe." 

@SPEKTRI

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> [B]* Çdo mëngjes kur zgjohem, më pushton një ndjenjë e fortë kënaqësie, kënaqësia e të qënit, Salvatore Dali dhe pyes veten
> 
>  "Çfarë gjë të mrekullueshme do të realizojë ky Salvador Dali sot?"
> 
> 
> @SPEKTRI*


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe ca punime nga piktori i madh i kohes sone, Salvador Dali:

Self-portrait

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tjeter qe quhet Persistance:

----------


## StormAngel

Nejse, pasi kam kohe te lire edhe pak, edhe per vleren e madhe te Dali postoj per qejfin tim besoj edhe tuajin, sidomos ato qe pelqejne artin e Dali edhe ca piktura tjera.

Vazhdojme me Crucifiction:

----------


## StormAngel

Piktura tjeter eshte Aparattus, e cila edhe pse ne permasa cik te vogla, eshte veper e madhe:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe Dali duke pikturuar:

----------


## StormAngel

Piktura tjeter quhet Dutch interior:

----------


## RTP

E pse nuk i ndani dy gjera :perqeshje: unen e ti dhe semundjen!

Une pajtohem me Brarin
Picasso ka qene shizofren,por kjo nuk dmth se e ndryshon gjenialitetin e ti ne pikture!
njejt edhe Dali
edhe pse nuk i ndan syt nga piktura e ti,shume lehte e ke te kuptosh se dicka nuk eshte ne rregull,gjithe ato copa /gjymtyre trupi,thika,prerje,gjak....nuk di,mu kjo me bene shume pershtypje dhe them se njeriu duhet pak a shume ti ngjaje nga natyra ati vullgarizmi....


(do vazjdoj nje dite tjeter)


PICASSO is a randomised controlled trial (RCT) evaluating the effectiveness of Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) and Social Activity Therapy (SAT) for clients with schizophrenia and problems with anger or aggression. 
lexoni me shume ne:
http://www.clinical-psychology.man.a...ts/picasso.asp

----------


## StormAngel

Ballerina in the head of death:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe piktura e avatarit tim:

----------


## Larsus

bravo qe i sillni midis nesh veprat e tyre....shume mire 

po aman, titulli i temes o pyetje retorike, te kuptohemi drejt..pa qene pak psikopate (jo normale) s;ben dot art te vertete  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Niceja ne nje kohe ka thene: Vetem muzika e semure ben para ne kete kohe.
Sa shume pajtohem me kete thenie.
Edhe muzika si art dhe arti ne pergjithesi ka nevoje per njerez te ketill, njerez jashte kufijve qe krijojne vepra spektakolare, vepre qe truri i zakonshem rende i kupton.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

3 dancers e Pikasos qe daton nga viti 1925:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe dy vepra tjera te Dali:

E para, El eco del vacio e vitit 1935-6

dhe 

e dyta Sin titulo 1939

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje fotografi e Pablo Pikasos:

----------

